# IE Flyers (So. Cal) Ride #2 is coming up February 26...



## Luckykat32 (Feb 7, 2012)

So the 2nd monthly IE FLYERS ride is coming up! 
 SUNDAY, FEB 26th @ 12:30pm at the FOX THEATRE: 301 S. Garey Ave (@ 3rd st). in downtown POMONA.

...We will ride about 5.5 miles to Vince's Spaghetti in Ontario (since 1945!)
http://vincesspaghettirestaurant.com/

    Although there isn't any patio seating, we have arranged with the owners use their "party room" to eat & to store our bikes (or they said we can use their storage), so we dont have to worry about them.


Click link for parking map:
http://www.foxpomona.com/artphase2/visit/foxparking.pdf


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 9, 2012)

dont forget!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Impatient!*

Man! I gotta wait another 2 weeks before the big IE FLYERS ride...anybody else have Monday off & wanna take a ride?

Now to decide...which bike to ride.....


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> Man! I gotta wait another 2 weeks before the big IE FLYERS ride...anybody else have Monday off & wanna take a ride?
> 
> Now to decide...which bike to ride.....




Me too....I got the 1939 Elgin longtube today and I'll get the Blackhawk next Saturday.


----------



## Denso (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Benny,

So we are riding from the Fox theater to Vince's only, or are there other stops?  Historic places to ride through?  Is the plan to have a late lunch at Vince's or???

Thanks.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's about a 5 mile ride & we'll probably take the "old" road that runs along the train tracks so that we dont have to ride on a busy street, like Holt.

There are a lot of historical places along the way & we'll have to stop somewhere to take some cool pictures!

Yes, we will be eating at Vince's (French Dip here I come!)...they said that we can store our bikes in their shed while we eat...I need to call them again.


----------



## Denso (Feb 23, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> It's about a 5 mile ride & we'll probably take the "old" road that runs along the train tracks so that we dont have to ride on a busy street, like Holt.
> 
> There are a lot of historical places along the way & we'll have to stop somewhere to take some cool pictures!
> 
> Yes, we will be eating at Vince's (French Dip here I come!)...they said that we can store our bikes in their shed while we eat...I need to call them again.




Does the ride end at Vince's or do we ride some more or head back to the Fox theater? About how long will the day be? Thanks man!!!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 23, 2012)

We will eat at Vince's then head back to the Fox...otherwise all of our cars will be stuck in Pomona!

It will probably be at least 2.5-3 hours with the ride, stopping, and lunch.  Last ride we were done around 3:30 after it was all said & done & we stopped a couple of times for lunch, pictures, etc.

We'll see you there!


----------



## BeepBeep (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like fun!  I'll be there!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 28, 2012)

So, how was the ride? Pictures???? Anybody...??


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Not a big showing, but a great ride none-the-less!*

Started in Pomona at the Fox Theatre, then we rode a little over 5 miles, stopped at a swap meet, then rode up the street to Vince's for Spaghetti (& french dips!) http://vincesspaghettirestaurant.com/ (since 1945), then we headed back to the Fox for a total of almost 11 miles!  Great weather, sitting around 76 degrees, blue skies & just good vintage bike fun.


----------

